# High Virtual memory On SSD



## killua 53 (Sep 26, 2020)

hello everyone 
i have problem and i think its my crucial ssd is the problem when i was palying playing Valorant the game froze for a sec so i immediately quit the game and open Crucial Storage Executive to see if anything went wrong  so i have noticed that the virtual memory was high like 9gb i dont know what this coulde mean 
ps- i have lost lexar ssd 512 gb last month eventhough it was new one  [2 months]  and it was doing just like this new ssd did
Sorry For My English


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2020)

how much ram that you have? looks like your ram is full or it has big temp data that dumped in the ssd


----------



## Toothless (Sep 26, 2020)

Pagefile could be eating your SSDs.


----------



## Rei (Sep 26, 2020)

If you have low RAM & your virtual memory paging file is automatically managed, then Windows will increase existing pagefile on your SSD. This is normal & not something you should be alarmed about & unlikely related to your previously lost Lexar SSD.
Did your game suffer in performance after the temporary freeze?


----------



## killua 53 (Sep 26, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> how much ram that you have? looks like your ram is full or it has big temp data that dumped in the ssd


16 GB DDR4



Toothless said:


> Pagefile could be eating your SSDs.
> [
> 
> 
> ...





Rei said:


> If you have low RAM & your virtual memory paging file is automatically managed, then Windows will increase existing pagefile on your SSD. This is normal & not something you should be alarmed about & unlikely related to your previously lost Lexar SSD.
> Did your game suffer in performance after the temporary freeze?


no it worked just fine


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2020)

We need to know your full system specs.


----------



## killua 53 (Sep 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> We need to know your full system specs.


i5 9400F
16 ram ddr4 3000mhz 
asus b365 m-k
GTX 1070TI
psu alimentation thermaltake litepower 650w rgb


----------



## Toothless (Sep 27, 2020)

It's basically your system using storage as ram once your actual ram runs out. 

Basically what Rei said.


----------



## killua 53 (Sep 27, 2020)

should i disable page file if i have 16 gb ram and can it the problem or not ?



Toothless said:


> It's basically your system using storage as ram once your actual ram runs out.
> 
> Basically what Rei said.


anyway to fix this please?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 27, 2020)

Besides TPU showing messages backwards.. 

Not really unless you want to get more ram but we don't know if that's the actual issue. We need to know ram usage and SSD temps to narrow down what the issue is. 

It's like the show House MD; it takes 30 minutes of drama to get to the point of curing the patient of something simple.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I would have thought once the GPU runs out of memory it would use shared system memory, but it seems it is using the SSD as a cache with games stored on there.
My solution would be to get a second platter drive for game storage to minimise the read/ writes to the SSD.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Besides TPU showing messages backwards..


LOL! I was curious why messages was shown backwards. I thought that was just my browser acting up.


Toothless said:


> It's like the show House MD; it takes 30 minutes of drama to get to the point of curing the patient of something simple.


Yay... I love House! Right after the final season ended, I binged watched all 8 seasons in 4 days. I was only 9 years old & I felt like a mad doctor already. Kids...


killua 53 said:


> anyway to fix this please?


Well, that is the "fix", so to speak. It is not the problem in itself.


killua 53 said:


> should i disable page file if i have 16 gb ram and can it the problem or not ?


I don't think you should disable page filing. If you do & you run out of system RAM, whatever program that is eating up your RAM fairly, will crash. On rare occasion, your Windows could also crash with BSOD, possibly.
Just leave page file on & automatically managed by Windows. This is good for crash management. This also shouldn't negatively impact your SSD that much.
If this happens again & your computer feels sluggish after it runs out of system RAM, just restart your computer. If you are using Win10, make sure that you use the restart button & NOT shutting down your computer then turning it back on.


Caring1 said:


> I would have thought once the GPU runs out of memory it would use shared system memory, but it seems it is using the SSD as a cache with games stored on there.


I have no experience with GPU running out of VRAM so maybe it does straight away create pagefile instead of moving over to main RAM.


Caring1 said:


> My solution would be to get a second platter drive for game storage to minimise the read/ writes to the SSD.


That might not be a good solution. Other than game/software performance will be sluggish due to the slower mechanical HDD therefore creating constant pagefile management, read/writes doesn't negatively impact SSD write-cycle that much that you'd notice a decrease in lifespan. By that time, you're due for an upgrade anyway...


----------



## killua 53 (Sep 27, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Besides TPU showing messages backwards..
> 
> Not really unless you want to get more ram but we don't know if that's the actual issue. We need to know ram usage and SSD temps to narrow down what the issue is.
> 
> It's like the show House MD; it takes 30 minutes of drama to get to the point of curing the patient of something simple.


My SSD temp is around 40 and 45



Rei said:


> LOL! I was curious why messages was shown backwards. I thought that was just my browser acting up.
> 
> Yay... I love House! Right after the final season ended, I binged watched all 8 seasons in 4 days. I was only 9 years old & I felt like a mad doctor already. Kids...
> 
> ...


im afraid this ssd will die like the previous one im sure there is problem but i dont know what is it and i have enough rams to play at least valorant so why it is using ssd as cache and also i think gtx 1070ti could run valorant without any problem
is it possible that the game is not using my rams properly ?


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

killua 53 said:


> My SSD temp is around 40 and 45
> 
> 
> im afraid this ssd will die like the previous one im sure there is problem but i dont know what is it and i have enough rams to play at least valorant so why it is using ssd as cache and also i think gtx 1070ti could run valorant without any problem
> is it possible that the game is not using my rams properly ?


Is your SSD RGB-lit? 40-45 is a bit warm for SSD. Try to ventilate air into SSD properly.
While I dunno the story with how your previous SSD died, it couldn't be possibly related to this issue. There could be several reasons your system is running low on RAM:
1) Your game may be leaking memory. Update your game (And OS too while you're at it).
2) You played the game for too long. Exit the game & restart your PC then play again.
3) I'm Batman!!!
4) None of the above...
5) All of the above...


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 27, 2020)

killua 53 said:


> My SSD temp is around 40 and 45
> 
> 
> im afraid this ssd will die like the previous one im sure there is problem but i dont know what is it and i have enough rams to play at least valorant so why it is using ssd as cache and also i think gtx 1070ti could run valorant without any problem
> is it possible that the game is not using my rams properly ?


Well u can just go ahead and disable the paging shit, just go system properties>advanced system settings>performance>advanced>virtual memory (here u would be able to adjust the amount, the drive used and it can be disabled altogether if needed) .

To see your ram usage u can simply open Task Manager and leave it in the background, then use ur pc (like you normally do it) for a couple of hours and then come back to the task manager and see how much ram is being utilized.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

Nike_486DX said:


> Well u can just go ahead and disable the paging shit


Except if he does that, his game & whatever other program is also running & possibly his OS too, might crash due to insufficient RAM.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> Except if he does that, his game & whatever other program is also running & possibly his OS too, might crash due to insufficient RAM.


yep, but prior to that there will a notification from windows saying that ur pc is running low on ram... 
Soooo u would know for sure when to upgrade the ram


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rei said:


> Is your SSD RGB-lit? 40-45 is a bit warm for SSD. Try to ventilate air into SSD properly.


No it's definitely not, they usually run mid/high 40's under normal use and higher (50c's) under strenuous use. 

Could well be texture streaming, loading game textures from the SSD and it's not fast enough to do it without hitching. 

Windows 10 manages page file pretty well, though if you're concerned you can set it to a fixed amount say 4096/8192MB so you still have pagefile should/when you need it but it's not auto set by Windows.


----------



## Rei (Sep 27, 2020)

Nike_486DX said:


> yep, but prior to that there will a notification from windows saying that ur pc is running low on ram...
> Soooo u would know for sure when to upgrade the ram


I dunno how it is on Win10 as I haven't seen it yet but on WinXP, the notification would not pop up when pagefile is disabled, only when enabled. He also doesn't need a RAM upgrade. Clearly there are other issues.


xman2007 said:


> No it's definitely not, they usually run mid/high 40's under normal use and higher (50c's) under strenuous use.


I don't have enough knowledge on the average SSD temp for other people but I assumed SSD would run cooler that mechanical HDD. In fact, those are my HDD's temp while my SSD has never run hotter than 35C. That is close to room temp.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 28, 2020)

Rei said:


> I dunno how it is on Win10 as I haven't seen it yet but on WinXP, the notification would not pop up when pagefile is disabled, only when enabled. He also doesn't need a RAM upgrade. Clearly there are other issues.
> 
> I don't have enough knowledge on the average SSD temp for other people but I assumed SSD would run cooler that mechanical HDD. In fact, those are my HDD's temp while my SSD has never run hotter than 35C. That is close to room temp.


Nope, SSD's definitely run hotter than mechanical drives, though it's not really that much of an issue


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Nope, SSD's definitely run hotter than mechanical drives, though it's not really that much of an issue



People will go wild when they see the amount of current they eat as well.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Nope, SSD's definitely run hotter than mechanical drives, though it's not really that much of an issue


Wtf, that is wrong.


...Unless we are talking about some early gen SLC server-class units, these ssds ran hot and were power hungry, that is for sure.
1) Modern (like 2011 onwards) SSDs run really efficiently and only consume some energy while doing intense r/w operations.
2) Dont let your HDD sensor deceive you, because usually that sensor is located pretty far from the metal chassis of the hdd, which always heats up quite significantly, just touch it with your hand to proof that.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yup the sensor of my 2.5" SSD is located at the backdoor of my house and not on the tiny little 2.5" SSD itself, have you even heard yourself? SSD's run at a higher temp than HDD's 40c+ is normal compared to 30c+ on HDD's which is also perfectly fine, check your facts, or better yet, check your hardware and se for yourself

Ohhhhh look, an ssd @40c and a hdd @35c in the same system, sitting next to each other.... you'd think I was almost talking sense?

I guess they put them pretty little heatsinks on them for asthetics? P.S watts consumed doesnt equal heat produced, just so you know.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Sep 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I guess they put them pretty little heatsinks on them for asthetics? P.S watts consumed doesnt equal heat produced, just so you know.


I mean.. that's not entirely true, energy has to go somewhere. 1st law of thermodynamics; "_energy cannot be created or destroyed, only transferred and transformed_". There's no light produced, nor is there any sound produced, there's no energy turning into kinetic energy making a platter move (which subsequently would be slowed down by friction, turning the energy into heat anyway), so all the energy put in pretty much turns into heat. It's very close to a 100% conversion. This is true for pretty much every single electronic appliance that isn't an LED or speaker (in these specific appliances the majority of the power put in comes out in the form of light/sound waves, respectively.)

The reason why SSDs might run hotter despite using less watts is mainly down to surface area. The surface area of a 15mm tall 2.5" drive is 191 cm2 while for a 3.5" it's ~502 cm2. That's over twice the surface area for heat to dissipate.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Yup the sensor of my 2.5" SSD is located at the backdoor of my house and not on the tiny little 2.5" SSD itself, have you even heard yourself? SSD's run at a higher temp than HDD's 40c+ is normal compared to 30c+ on HDD's which is also perfectly fine, check your facts, or better yet, check your hardware and se for yourself
> 
> Ohhhhh look, an ssd @40c and a hdd @35c in the same system, sitting next to each other.... you'd think I was almost talking sense?
> 
> I guess they put them pretty little heatsinks on them for asthetics? P.S watts consumed doesnt equal heat produced, just so you know.


Half my HDDs are running at around 50c, same as my uncooled NVME. Typically I wouldn't be in this situation but that's just what the Cosmos has in store for me.


----------



## Rei (Sep 28, 2020)

So which is it? SSD cooler or warmer than HDD? I think we need input from someone with general knowledge of this stuff cuz I feel everyone here is speaking from their own personal experience.

@xman2007 why is your HDD TRIM-capable? Is that a thing?


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 28, 2020)

The fact of the matter is that SSDs do run hotter than HDDs with one Caveat. SSDs run cooler than HDDs if they both have active cooling. 40 to 50 C during normal use is good. SSDs are usually rated to 70 C but only 1st Gen NMVE drives (in my experience) get anywhere close to that but some of those actually perform better at higher temps.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Sep 28, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The fact of the matter is that SSDs do run hotter than HDDs with one Caveat. SSDs run cooler than HDDs if they both have active cooling. 40 to 50 C during normal use is good. SSDs are usually rated to 70 C but only 1st Gen NMVE drives (in my experience) get anywhere close to that but some of those actually perform better at higher temps.


That's true, NAND flash typically performs better at high temps.
Either way, OP's temp is absolutely fine and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey dude, read my comment more thoroughly. I was saying that HDDs ( just like ssds) usually have their sensor located in the controller unit, which usually doesnt heat up at all (because A hdd controller doesnt need to have advanced logic and B it spends most of its time waiting for the  platter shit to catch up ) )
*BUT the voltage regulator on the HDDs usually runs pretty damn hot (waaaay hotter than any ssd), and it usually DOES NOT have its own sensor.*

- Also by swapping a generic hdd for a generic ssd in a notebook you usually gain some extra time of battery life, which also means something.
- NVMe run hotter without heathinks, but that is due to a powerful controller which of course will generate some heat because it is fast.





PS That is a really weird statement you make about power vs heat (as weird as it is erroneous) 
Power consumed ~ heat produced (not = because it is like 95%), such a basic thing that should be known by everyone who uses a computer 



xman2007 said:


> Yup the sensor of my 2.5" SSD is located at the backdoor of my house and not on the tiny little 2.5" SSD itself, have you even heard yourself? SSD's run at a higher temp than HDD's 40c+ is normal compared to 30c+ on HDD's which is also perfectly fine, check your facts, or better yet, check your hardware and se for yourself
> 
> Ohhhhh look, an ssd @40c and a hdd @35c in the same system, sitting next to each other.... you'd think I was almost talking sense?
> 
> I guess they put them pretty little heatsinks on them for asthetics? P.S watts consumed doesnt equal heat produced, just so you know.


----------

